# My Girls



## satincollie (Nov 20, 2007)

Willow and Satin









Demi and Bria









Wish









Cyan









Fizz and Flirt

Satin


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are gorgeous


----------



## noubi (Nov 20, 2007)

the rough collies are stunning but they are all gorgeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

great pic's!


----------



## satincollie (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the lovely comments


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful dogs, i have a rough and a border collie x beardie,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are lovely


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are sweet looking dogs


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

wow they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

cracking dogs I especially like wish and flirt, wish looks on the ball, ready for anything.


----------

